# Kingsley Deluxe 30 T



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

*Kingsley Deluxe 30 T*

I just have to spread the word on this FABULOUS amp made right here in CANADA !!!!!!
Let me first say that I am an amp junkie. Moreso than guitars. I believe that a good amp does more for you than another guitar does. And although
I generally swim in the high-end boutique/vintage pool. I also love and own many PC board, non-trendy amps. Whatever tool will work the best for the situation. So this is my point of reference reference when I say that....

.....This amp is quite possibly the best el84 based amp I've ever heard, let alone owned. ( Guitar Player magazine gave it an Editor's Pick award) Don't think Vox here. Simon has come up with a much larger sounding take on this tube's capabilities. I used it in rehearsal the other night and was unbeleivably impressed. I used a Tele with it for most of the night, but it had unbelievable versatility. He has built a one channel amp that allows you to go from shimmering cleans to full on solo sounds at the turn of your guitar's volume knob. With features like a foot switchable gain control, global tone (to set the overall colour of the amp) along with a full tone stack, eq bypass(think Two-Rock here), and gorgous tremelo, it only adds to the beautiful inherent tone of this amp. I recomend going to the Kingsley site. www.kingsleyamplifiers.com Simon has put some mighty fine clips of his amps on there. But that only scratchs the suface of how good these amps are in person.
Please chime in if you have any experience with these amazings amps.

Cheers
Pete


----------



## wordsonyou (Apr 27, 2006)

Right on Pete,

there is no question in my mind that Simon builds the most versatile, fully realized el84 based amp around. Is there a tone that this amp cannot achieve? I don't think so. Sure it can sound like a Vox, but it can do so much more and the versatility between the triode/pentode, half power, variable boost, full tone stack and global tone shaping knob, plus the killer verb and trem really make this one of the finest boutique amps being built today. Plus have you looked under the hood? Immaculate wiring. Now if I could only play like Simon evilGuitar:


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

Those clips are some of the best I have heard.
How much gain does the deluxe 30 have?
It seems to be low / medium gain from the clips.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I love my Kingsley. It is my #1 amp.

Simon is an honest, reliable guy who handbuilds great amps. 

In terms of the gain level, they have a preamp gain boost switch, so they are low to medium in the normal mode, and quite high gain and compressed with the switch on. He will build any preamp circuit you want, though.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Maybe if I could sell one of my relatives for scientific resarch,... The Deluxe One would make a really high quality rec room amp.


----------



## Tybone (Feb 12, 2006)

Oh Pete, you are so right. :bow: The Kingley is fantastic. To fill everyone in I now have Pete's old Kingsley amp and it is a chimey touch sensitive amp with quite a bit of gain. The tone controls are fantastic and they provide full range of sounds. You get just what you expect when you dial them. The "Q" point is just perfect.

I have played it though a pair of tone tubby alnicos and Scumback H30 and a Greenback in a 2x12. It has so much bottom end it is stunning. The tubbys like that. It was pure creamy tone though the celestion style speakers. 

This amp does rival the two rocks I have played for touch and feel. In fact the cleans are better (rounder, more sparkling) than the Opal and at least on par with the Sig I had. 

I haven't played the opal for a few days now. I will have to A/B them to get a better feel for the difference.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Based on the clips, these amps sound pretty damn good. 

I like the fact that he uses Solen filter caps....no cap jobs required down the road. 

Pete, does the "T" model designation means Tremelo?


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Scottone said:


> Based on the clips, these amps sound pretty damn good.
> 
> I like the fact that he uses Solen filter caps....no cap jobs required down the road.
> 
> Pete, does the "T" model designation means Tremelo?



Yes it does, and a sweet Tremelo it is. Capable of very slow, deep swampy throbs.


----------



## teledobson (Nov 15, 2006)

*compared to a DC30*

Hey Pete,

How does thing compare to a DC30 or Black Cat...which is where my ear is tending to lead me for my first Voxy'ish amp.

Been a Fender guy for years.

Thanks

Dave

P.S. hope you had a good time at the Juno's


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Tybone said:


> Oh Pete, you are so right. :bow: The Kingley is fantastic. To fill everyone in I now have Pete's old Kingsley amp and it is a chimey touch sensitive amp with quite a bit of gain.




Well Larry, you certainly made that amp come alive with your sweet touch. Looks good on you.

Just so you all know.....I haven't given up on Kingsley. I just bought another one. A Deluxe 50 !!!!! A little different but essentially the same amp, configuration wise. It works with my band better. I needed a amp with more headroom. Not that the 30 doesn't have headroom, I just play in a LOUD band. Well maybe it's me that makes it loud :tongue: At any rate I'll try the 50 for a while and If I find it is a little too much, I can always get another 30 !!!!!.........Larry........Larry.......are you listening????

Cheers
Pete


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

teledobson said:


> Hey Pete,
> 
> How does thing compare to a DC30 or Black Cat...which is where my ear is tending to lead me for my first Voxy'ish amp.
> 
> ...



Hey Dave 
Yeah, had a great time out in the 'Toon. a real remarkable night.

As for comparing those amps you mentioned, you are comparing the D30 to a couple real great ones there. Each one has it's own thing going on. I've had both the Cat and the DC. I find the Cat on the dark side with not as smooth a breakup as the DC. But some incredible clean tones to be had in both. It really comes down to personal choice, but for me.....it's the Kingsley all the way. Best clean and the best overdrive. IMHO of course. I'm sure you'll find people that feel the exact opposite from me. And really all three amps are KILLER! You'd be fine with any of the above.
Pete


----------



## Tybone (Feb 12, 2006)

faracaster said:


> Well Larry, you certainly made that amp come alive with your sweet touch. Looks good on you.
> 
> Just so you all know.....I haven't given up on Kingsley. I just bought another one. A Deluxe 50 !!!!! A little different but essentially the same amp, configuration wise. It works with my band better. I needed a amp with more headroom. Not that the 30 doesn't have headroom, I just play in a LOUD band. Well maybe it's me that makes it loud :tongue: At any rate I'll try the 50 for a while and If I find it is a little too much, I can always get another 30 !!!!!.........Larry........Larry.......are you listening????
> 
> ...


:confused-smiley-010 No.


----------



## Tybone (Feb 12, 2006)

*Oh My!*

I brought the kingsley to my weekly jam today. I plugged it into a bogner 1x12 with a vintage 30 in it. This amp was outstanding in a band situation. There was so many tones available from this amp it was stunning. Not a bad tone to be had. I spent a lot of time in triode mode but swtiched over to pentode mode for the Cream tunes. This is THE most touch sensitive amp I have at the moment. And 30 watts is the perfect power for me too. 

Cheers
Larry


----------



## Tybone (Feb 12, 2006)

*It just keeps getting better*

When I got the kingsley it was equipped with a quad of Tesla EL84 (not JJ's but Teslas). Pete said they sounded much better than the previous set of tubes in there. Being a bit of a corksniffer I decided that a quad of telefunkens should also sound good.

I managed to get a quad from a bloke in the UK and they arrived this morning. I played the amp for 5 min with the Teslas and then I put them (the tele's) in. Drool

They sound great with a sweet top end, deep round lows and very crunchy mids. Absolutly fantastic. Still the same amp but it is musical in slight different way than before. It's my first set of tele's they are staying in there big time.

I will have to do a clip.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Dr. Larry

Must hear !!!!! Must hear !!!!!None Drool None Drool


----------



## Theon (Nov 15, 2017)

Hello all! New to the Guitars Canada Forum.

Acquired this Kingsley Deluxe 30T from a fellow a few years back. Wondering if it's the same amp head. Trying to track down the original and/or previous owners of this great amp.

Thanks for any replies ahead of time.


http://imgur.com/aDJu1


----------

